# Suspicious luggage sparks questioning



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 30, 2010)

> WASHINGTON (AP) — Two men on a United Airlines flight from Chicago to Amsterdam were questioned by Dutch authorities after U.S. officials found a cell phone taped to a Pepto Bismol bottle and a knife and box cutter in checked luggage connected with the men, a law enforcement official said.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9HU4SP04%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1018


----------



## rrdude (Aug 31, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > WASHINGTON (AP) — Two men on a United Airlines flight from Chicago to Amsterdam were questioned by Dutch authorities after U.S. officials found a cell phone taped to a Pepto Bismol bottle and a knife and box cutter in checked luggage connected with the men, a law enforcement official said.
> 
> 
> http://portal.wowway....org%3E&ps=1018


Who doesn't do that?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 31, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > WASHINGTON (AP) — Two men on a United Airlines flight from Chicago to Amsterdam were questioned by Dutch authorities after U.S. officials found *a cell phone taped to a Pepto Bismol bottle and a knife and box cutter in checked luggage connected with the men*, a law enforcement official said.
> 
> 
> http://portal.wowway....org%3E&ps=1018


Did the the 2 men ask the flight attendants



> Excuse me! Could we go down in the hold to get 3 things out of my checked bag after we're in flight?


How did the officials think that they were going to get them if they checked their bags?


----------



## John Bredin (Aug 31, 2010)

> How did the officials think that they were going to get them if they checked their bags?


Well, obviously the knife and boxcutter in checked luggage are not a threat, but the cell-phone-and-Pepto thing is an apparent simulation of a bomb, which if it were real can just as easily explode in the cargo hold as in the passenger compartment.  right back atcha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn Peto bombs, we better ban all antacids from flights, the bad guys want to make everything Pink!

Amsterdam is where the Christmas Day Underwear Bomber caught his flight to the US, think they might be a little skittish and paranoid inthe old DSA (Dutch Security Agency) or whatever they call it! We all thought that checked luggage was screened for potentioal threats, just goes to show you that harrasing grandma @ the gate as part of the Security Follies is a better use of agents and our tax dollars!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 31, 2010)

We don't know what was in the pepto bottle though.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 1, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> We don't know what was in the pepto bottle though.


Sounds pretty bismol.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 1, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > We don't know what was in the pepto bottle though.
> ...


we assume that's whats in there but the article does not say. How do we know they didn't have some kind of liquid explosive in there?


----------

